# New Zombie flick..



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

hope this isint a repost but here the link. Enter the site, then click on the building anywhere, then go to the upper right room and there will be 2 trailers, you need to move your mouse around (over to the left top side of the room) and clicky
http://www.containthetruth.com/


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool site..Trailers look good too. I love movies like these, where it's POV from a cameraman who is also a character in the film, kinda like Diary of the Dead, I really liked that one and Cloverfield. I look forward to this one!


----------

